# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presa y embalse de Vilarinho de Furnas... en Portugal.

## jlois

Vamos a fijarnos en este aprovechamiento hidráulico de nuestro vecino país Portugal. Situado en pleno parque del Xurés, se trata más que de una presa , una represa que contiene el agua principalmente aportada por el río Homen para su uso hidroeléctrico en una central que no se encuentra cerca de su muro, sino que se halla en la margen derecha del embalse de Caniçada, que discurre más o menos, paralelamente pero más al sur de la primera de Vilarinho de Furnas.

Primero colocaremos la información que consta en la página de la empresa que la gestiona...




> Entrada em serviço
> 
> Grupo 1                                              1972
> Grupo 2                                              1987 (equipamiento reversible) 
> Curso de agua                                     Homem
> Tipo de aproveitamento                         Albufeira
> Potência total instalada (MW)                 125
> N.º de grupos                                         2
> 
> ...


http://www.a-nossa-energia.edp.pt/ce...e=info_tecnica










En esta imagen , por la derecha de la misma podemos apreciar la toma de aguas para ser aliviadas por esa parte mediante un aliviadero que pasa bajo ese macizo rocoso que conforma el estribo derecho de la presa...



En esta imagen volvemos a ver esa entrada al aliviadero en la margen derecha...



Así mismo existe otro aliviadero que aparece oculto en estas imágenes al tener el embalse un alto nivel de capacidad...



Se trata de un aliviadero que sigue el diseño de "agujero de la gloria"...



Y esta es la central de la que al principio hacíamos constancia y que se stúa en el embalse de Caniçada...



http://www.a-nossa-energia.edp.pt/ce...e=fotos_videos

Más tarde subiré las imágenes que he podido tomar en mi visita a estos lugares recientemente.

----------


## jlois

Desde la lejanía, podemos apreciar el lugar tan peculiar en el que se encuentra la presa de Vilarinho de Furnas, encerrada entre los macizos montañosos...



Acercándonos...



En detalle la parte del estribo derecho por dónde se visualiza la salida del aliviadero de superficie de la presa...



Imagen de esta imponente pared...



Desde la coronación...



Y el fondo de la presa, con los dos chorros del cauce ecológico y la salida del aliviadero "agujero de la gloria"...

----------


## jlois

Hay varios documentos visuales sobre la presa de Vilarinho de Furnas, y uno de los que más me ha llamado la atención ha sido el siguiente:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiDpSVKsM8M

La verdad que al ver este documental y al contrastar las fechas... por muy poco se me parecía todo a la construcción de la presa de Alemndra, aunque con bastantes diferencias, claro.

A continuación incluyo varias panorámicas de este embalse tan singular y del entorno en el que se encuentra, el Parque Nacional del Xurés...



https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...eat=directlink

Detrás de esta formación montañosa es dónde se encuentra el embalse de Vilarinho de Furnas...



https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...eat=directlink

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Jose Luis.

Impresionante la presa y más aún donde está situada.

----------

